# Gold Barb



## rajappa98 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Golden Barb with Red spot on the mouth*

Hi,

One of my golden barb is having the same red spot. I think its in starting stage. I have only golden barbs in the tank do I have to move the one to QT? or put med in the same tank?

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

I've read and then re-read your post and I just don't get what you are asking.

are you saying that you wish to medicate your barb without even identifying what is wrong with it?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

welcome aboard.
could you give us some more information about your tank,
as The wolf has said,you are asking to medicate,however
we are unable to advise this without knowing some more stuff.
how long has your tank been running for.
how big is your tank.
what fish do you keep.
what is your cleaning routine.
what are your water stats.Amonia.nitrAte.nitrIte.
if you could please answer these questions,we may be able to help
you with better advise.


----------

